# David`s 92er GT Psyclone Aufbau Thread



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2008)

Ihr müsst helfen,jungs und mädels.............

   

habe das problem das ich das erste mal im leben keine ahnung habe wie ich ein gt aufbauen soll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und zwar mein gelbes psyclone.

hier die drei möglichkeiten die mir vor meinem geistigen auge umherschweben.


1.

blaue hügi in mavic ceramic felgen
stütze-control tech silb.
vorbau-control tech silb.
lenker-roox silber
kurbel roox silb.
bremsgr.-box levers
sattel-flite titanium
schalthebel-suntour xc-daumis
sattelkl.-hope silb.
schaltung-suntour xc
steuersatz-?
gabel gibts 3 möglichkeiten:
schw. pace rc30 o. gt 4x4 o. syncros

2.

bullseye rasta in mavic ceramic felgen
stütze-ringle rot
vorbau-ringle grün
lenker-?
kurbel-race face oder roox rot
sattelklemme-hope grün
schaltung-suntour xc
grip shift-sachs mit gelben griffen
steuersatz-?
gabel-siehe oben
falls doch ssp
kettenspanner-kore rot eloxiert


3.

syncros/syncros lrs
kurbel-race face turbine sw o. syncros revos
stütze-race face xy sw
vorbau-salsa o. control tech in sw
lenker-syncros
bremshebel-real sw o. kooka sw
sattel-flite titanium
gabel-siehe oben
schaltung-suntour xc
schalthebel-suntour xc
steuersatz-king



das ist das was ich mir bis jetzt vorstellen konnte.

kommentare sind erbeten


----------



## Bastieeeh (15. Juni 2008)

Hey David,

bitte, bitte kein Rasta aufbauen. Diese Spezies halte ich berechtigt für selten! 
Die erste Variante klingt stark, wobei gelb-schwarz auch was hat. Ich würde mich an Oldmans Aufbau orientieren - wenn ich das Bild nur finden würde...

:EDIT: Bild gefunden.





Hat deines auch so hübsche blaue Decals? Wenn ja, dann funktioniert das mit den restlichen blauen Teilen sicherlich sehr gut und in meinen Augen kann das sogar besser werden, als Oldmans Rad (oder Ex-Rad). Sieh zu, dass du auch so einen gelben Flite bekommst. Dann sieht's spitze aus! =)

:EDIT:
Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. Juni 2008)

klar hat David so hübsche Decals am Rahmen - er hat ja auch den Rahmen von oldman.


----------



## oldman (15. Juni 2008)

@david
den jelben flajt kannst haben, der ist aber relativ abgeranzt. ist so ein kevlar-schlagmichtot bezug mit stickerei. bei interesse steck ich ein paar bilder in`s forum.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juni 2008)

Hi David,

also ich bin ja bekannt für die Vorliebe zu schwarzen Teile, also Variante 3.

Auch wenn ich dafür von manchen angeschossen werde:

*Egal was Du machst, bitte, bitte kein SSP draus bauen, bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

VG
Peter



oldman schrieb:


> @david
> den jelben flajt kannst haben, der ist aber relativ abgeranzt. ist so ein kevlar-schlagmichtot bezug mit stickerei. bei interesse steck ich ein paar bilder in`s forum.


----------



## versus (15. Juni 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> *Egal was Du machst, bitte, bitte kein SSP draus bauen, bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



  

@david: trotz meiner vorliebe für rasta-farben könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das mit den blauen decals dann zu bunt wird. also tendiere ich eher zu variante 1, oder 3. wobei ich mir einen aufbau in richtung andomars zaskar (blaue elox-teile) auch toll vorstellen könnte  

wenn der rahmen v-brake-sockel gehabt hätte, würde ich jetzt wohl vor der aufgabe stehen dieses schätzchen aufzubauen


----------



## cleiende (16. Juni 2008)

wenn Du farblich in sich stimmige blaue Eloxalteile findest wäre das eine Option. Allerdings fände ich silberne Anbuteile hier am stilvollsten.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes Projekt, David.

Da ich ja nicht so auf Synchros (ausser Sattelstützen) stehe, da die Vorbauten viel zu klobig für den schönen Rahmen sind, wäre ich klar für die erste Lösung. Edel und Understatement, genau richtig für den wunderschönen Rahmen.

Du machst das schon, da bin ich mir sicher! 

PS, warst Du wieder mal bei deinem Mojo-Fake Händler?
Wäre aber zum Treffen auch früh genug....


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Juni 2008)

Hi David,  !
Hier mal mein Vorschlag. Schwarz bietet sich natürlich auf den ersten Blick an, aber wie schon cleiende sagte: silber hat Stil. Also: Vorbau Control tech silber mit wenig Rise für gutes altes Racefeeling, Lenker syncros Hardcore silber oder Race Face Air Alloy (der gute Alte bitte), Steuersatz Race Face Real Seal silber, altes BB-UN 70-Innenlager, Stütze Interloc silber. Gabel ist in der Tat nicht leicht. Ich plädiere ja eigentlich für die GT, ist halt aber schwarz. Wenn für Dich eine Powerlite in Frage kam: vielleicht auch eine Switchblade in silber poliert? Die Kurbeln kommen von Deinen Berufskollegen (bitte die mit Fähnchen), 747-Clickies, XTR 900 Naben (wenn auch nicht ganz leicht), meine anatomietechnisch bedingt Lieblingshebelchen von Kooka in silber, dazu passend unbedingt Cantis (alte Paul silber z.B.), das ganze garniert mit RD-M900 und FD-M900 und einer Prise Panaracer. Dann noch mit dem Geröhr zum Farbenmischer, alten Flite akquirieren und in Farbharmonie neu beziehen lassen. Bitte entschuldige persönliche Vorlieben, aber vielleicht kann´s ja als Anregung dienen. Nur schön aufpassen bei silber poliert: auch hier gibt´s schon im Neuzustand erhebliche Unterscheide in Sachen Glanzgüte. Das wars im Grundgerüst eigentlich auch schon  
Wie Du´s machst: Du machst es richtig. Ist ja ein GT.


----------



## SixTimesNine (17. Juni 2008)

Doh stölle mer us jetz ma janz duhm ene jrosse schwarse Room für, Jongens!!! Un donn iss doh en jelbe Rahhme, sonnenjelb sogaa, mit de blaue Uffkleba...(Autschn)

Nö, mal ganz im Ernst jetzt... meine Kinder sagen der ist ja sogar sonnengelb, also da lässt sich doch was draus machen mit den gewünschten Rasta Naben und den silbernen Box Levers. Muss ja nicht immer gleich alles Ton in Ton gehalten werden, wir arbeiten ja nicht bei der Post (oder zumindest bald alle nicht mehr).
Bei den Roox Klamotten aufgepasst, die sind häufig einen Tick ins gelbliche und das hast Du ja zur genüge. (Obwohl, gibt es da nicht einen silberfarbenen Bar mit einem gelben Plastik-Shim; zeig ich Dir die Tage)  Also lieber ins bläuliche gehen, aber bitte nicht blau lackiert oder gar Elox-Kram dranfriemeln. Denke da eher an ein blaugraues, leicht in die Richtung anthrazit gehendes Material. Dann den Schriftzug aufgreifen und entgegengesetzt zur Fahrtrichtung auf die Sattelstütze gesetzt, also bloß nix in Gelb! Komplementärfarben nutzen. Siehe vielleicht auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbenlehre
Finger weg vom NEULACKIEREN. Dafür kommt man bei diesem schönen Original-Teil direkt in die Hölle. Und zwar gleich bei dem Gedanken daran. Sauber restaurieren, das ist die Wahl der Stunde (wohl eher der nächsten Wochen und Monate, hähähä)
Gabel: Pace. Aber hier sollten die decals runter, sind ja meines Wissens so lila schimmerndes Perlmuttgewolltes. Passt woanders, aber halt nicht hier. Schwarz ist OK und Silber (Gabelbrücke) wird ja auch gewünscht. Wo willst Du mit dem Objekt der Begierde denn dann fahren? Die Frage meint, wenn City und ein wenig Brandenburgisches Seenumland, wäre das mit dem SingleSpeed absolut korrekt, sonst: Suntour XC, oder vielleicht ne alte Campagnolo Super Record (auch Kurbel), ist zwar von der Strasse aber passt zum filigranen Erscheinungsbild. mein Favorit ist und bleibt die Sachs Plasma (Schaltung nicht Umwerfer und Drehgriffe), nicht nur wegen dem Gewicht.
Cantis Paul in silber, JAAA, gute Idee.

Den Rest besprechen wir am Objekt der Begierde.

That´s all Folks


----------



## oldman (17. Juni 2008)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Doh stölle mer us jetz ma janz duhm ene jrosse schwarse Room für, Jongens!!! Un donn iss doh en jelbe Rahhme, sonnenjelb sogaa, mit de blaue Uffkleba...(Autschn)
> 
> Nö, mal ganz im Ernst jetzt... meine Kinder sagen der ist ja sogar sonnengelb, also da lässt sich doch was draus machen mit den gewünschten Rasta Naben und den silbernen Box Levers. Muss ja nicht immer gleich alles Ton in Ton gehalten werden, wir arbeiten ja nicht bei der Post (oder zumindest bald alle nicht mehr).
> Bei den Roox Klamotten aufgepasst, die sind häufig einen Tick ins gelbliche und das hast Du ja zur genüge. (Obwohl, gibt es da nicht einen silberfarbenen Bar mit einem gelben Plastik-Shim; zeig ich Dir die Tage)  Also lieber ins bläuliche gehen, aber bitte nicht blau lackiert oder gar Elox-Kram dranfriemeln. Denke da eher an ein blaugraues, leicht in die Richtung anthrazit gehendes Material. Dann den Schriftzug aufgreifen und entgegengesetzt zur Fahrtrichtung auf die Sattelstütze gesetzt, also bloß nix in Gelb! Komplementärfarben nutzen. Siehe vielleicht auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farbenlehre
> ...



na also, langsam kommen wir der sache naeher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juni 2008)

die entscheidung ist gefallen.   
werde mein postrad   mit silbernen (und ein klitzekleines bisschen schwarzen) teilen aufbauen.
es wird kein ssp werden.

flite sattel wird am montag zum sattler gebracht und für 25 euronen in psyclone-blau bezogen.

schuhe hab ich meinem bike auch besorgt....und zwar einen hügi campa zark lrs hab ich ihm spendiert.


----------



## zaskar-le (22. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> werde mein postrad   mit silbernen (und ein klitzekleines bisschen schwarzen) teilen aufbauen.



Seeehr schön! Gute Wahl.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> es wird kein ssp werden.







Davidbelize schrieb:


> flite sattel wird am montag zum sattler gebracht und für 25 euronen in psyclone-blau bezogen.


 Genial!



Davidbelize schrieb:


> schuhe hab ich meinem bike auch besorgt....und zwar einen hügi campa zark lrs hab ich ihm spendiert.



Glückwunsch!

Und das Gabelwerk?
Freue mich schon auf das Ergebnis!
Bis dann, Christian


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juni 2008)

Klingt lecker! 

Auf die Idee, mit einem MTB-Sattel zu einem Sattler zu gehen, bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. 

Hab hier noch einen blauen Flite (mit hässlicher silberner ovaler Logostickerei), den könnte ich ja für mein 96er Avalanche passend zu den Decals in gelb oder rot beziehen lassen.


----------



## SixTimesNine (22. Juni 2008)

Congratulations!!!
Nenn mir Deinen Sattler David, ich hätte da nämlich noch ein Leder von Crocodile Dundee  für ein kommendes Projekt aus England.
Blau Genau, viel besser drunk als stiffstoned Rasta. Und das Fahrwerk knattert auch schöner, als die gewünschten BullsEier, äh Augen.


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rindleder-Leders...yZ136281QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juni 2008)

Sattel selber mit Pattex und Leder beziehen ist keine Hexerei, aber ein bisschen Übung ist nicht schlecht. Ansonsten - wenn man keinen Haus-Sattler hat - einfach mal beim Schuster nachfragen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (22. Juni 2008)

sattelbeziehen ist ein kinderspiel!


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juni 2008)

Hab gerade im Classic Basar einen roten Flite ergattert.


Aber das selber beziehen muss ich mal probieren. Selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2008)

klingt gut david!

bin schon sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht!


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2008)

können mir die psyclone-bestitzer hier im forum,mal die maße ihrer verbauten tretlager mitteilen?


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2008)

sehr gerne TÄTE ich das


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sehr gerne TÄTE ich das





na dann geben sie sich mal mühe............................. setzen


wenns weiter so zügig geht mit dem aufbau,dann ist deins eher fertig.


----------



## oldman (28. Juni 2008)

113mm mit rf kurbel, vierkant


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> 113mm mit rf kurbel, vierkant


     thx`s


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na dann geben sie sich mal mühe............................. setzen
> 
> 
> wenns weiter so zügig geht mit dem aufbau,dann ist deins eher fertig.



erst mal kommt das türkise in die mache 

im übrigen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich damit den einstelligen bereich an rädern überschritten habe und mir nun ernsthaft gedanken über den ein, oder anderen verkauf machen sollte


----------



## oldman (28. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> erst mal kommt das türkise in die mache
> 
> im übrigen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich damit den einstelligen bereich an rädern überschritten habe und mir nun ernsthaft gedanken über den ein, oder anderen verkauf machen sollte



aeltere herrschaften und aktive familienvaeter arbeiten erfolgreich nach dem grundsatz "was ich nicht fahre, wird verkauft". hat viele vorteile, inklusive einer automatischen rotation, wobei der kernbestand immer gleich bleibt, es aber immer platz für "muss ich unbedingt haben" hat.

derzeit verticke ich nen scott pro racing aus 1992 und mein litespeed niota aus 2007...
es tut auch garnicht weh, ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Juni 2008)

Sind ja auch keine GT's die du da verkaufst...
Sonst würde es doch sicherlich auch ein bischen weh tun oder???


----------



## oldman (28. Juni 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Sind ja auch keine GT's die du da verkaufst...
> Sonst würde es doch sicherlich auch ein bischen weh tun oder???



da is was dran....


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Juni 2008)

es ist zwar keine zeitgemässe gabel aber als ich mannis richter sah war ich echt begeistert.
ist es frevel oder was sagt ihr dazu?






ich wollt auch mal die idee einer alten gelben judy in den raum werfen......

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-s...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2008)

ich finde die tange ganz schick, habe die judy aber auch schon gesehen. nur müsste das gelb eben genau zur rahmenfarbe passen und irgendwie kommt mir das gt-gelb etwas zitroniger vor, mag aber auch täuschen.


----------



## zaskar-le (29. Juni 2008)

Die Tange finde ich auch nicht übel.
Aber wieso nimmst Du keine Bologna/Bologno Light?
Sind doch immer mal wieder in gutem Zustand zu finden.

Aber die Entscheidung schwarz + starr ist 
Nix Federzeugs, rude boy


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich finds äusserst passend!
Und kann mich dem...


versus schrieb:


> ...und irgendwie kommt mir das gt-gelb etwas zitroniger vor, mag aber auch täuschen....


...vorbehaltlos anschließen.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Juni 2008)

Die Tange passt gut David! Ich finde die ja auch sehr schön, die Verarbeit ung ist wirklich gut. Ist halt einen Tick schwerer als die Bologna lite, imho ist die Baugleich mit der normalen Bologna. Und die einbauhöhe mit 395 mm passt halt wie die Faust aus Auge.

GUTE WAHL!


----------



## kingmoe (30. Juni 2008)

Lass die Tange drin und verpasse ihr das Psyclone-Gelb


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juli 2008)

tange! ist zwar bischen trist in der farbe, aber wie wärs mit schicken spengle, passen gut zum schriftzug....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juli 2008)

ich hatte ja keine ahnung das nur wirklich schöne sachen in psyclone blau gebaut wurden..........







heute im tiefsten kreuzberg in der diefenbachstr.


----------



## Backfisch (2. Juli 2008)

David, ich hab da noch einen blauen Kore-Vorbau...


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2008)

hilfe mein geplantes und silber bestücktes psyclone wird immer schwärzer.........

da ich mein cosmc sunrise verkauft habe,hatte ich ein paar schwarze teile über.
da dachte ich,probier doch mal wie das ausschaut ..........


und das  kam dabei heraus.



















ist doch mal wunderschön oder?


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Juli 2008)

unter Arbeitenden  :
Ich finde schwarz auch prima! Die Tange passt jetzt aufgebaut auch noch besser, als ich dachte. 
Aber diese gelben Drehungetüme am Lenker müssen dringend wieder ab. 
Das passt vom Style, finde ich, nicht zum eher filigran aufgebauten Rest. 
Willst Du Deine Lenkerbestellungreservierungwasauchimmer bei mir stornieren?


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2008)

@zaskar le      NEIN


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @zaskar le      NEIN



Gut, liegt abholbereit mit Schleifchen drum 
Komm rum, wenn Du magst, und wenn´s geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (6. Juli 2008)

Hast du noch einen schwarzen UW? Wenn schon, denn schon ;-)
Ansonsten gib Bescheid


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2008)

ja moe...ich such noch nen suntour xc  XXXX (am liebsten comp) 28.6 mit zu von oben.

wenn er (moe) solch technisches gedöns besitzt so solle er sich doch melden.
oder was hat er sonst in schwarz anzubieten?


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2008)

das sieht doch super aus. ich finde auch die gelben plasmas (sind doch welche, oder?) passend. wenn da erst mal griffe nebendran sind, sehen sie auch nicht mehr so wuchtig aus. weiter so!


----------



## kingmoe (6. Juli 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ja moe...ich such noch nen suntour xc  XXXX (am liebsten comp) 28.6 mit zu von oben.
> 
> wenn er (moe) solch technisches gedöns besitzt so solle er sich doch melden.
> oder was hat er sonst in schwarz anzubieten?




Ich schau nachher mal. Suntour könnte sein, aber eher XCM oder so. Ansonsten evtl. habe ich passende, klassische XT. Bis später.

Ich finde übrigens auch, dass die gelben Shifter passen und sicher nach Griff-Montage weniger optisch auftragen.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Juli 2008)

an die psyclone-besitzer folgende frage.
welches aussenmaß hat eure sattelklemme?
bei mir passt nüscht.


----------



## oliversen (22. Juli 2008)

Bei mir steht auf der Klemme 28.8 bei 29.6 Sitzrohr-Aussen-Durchmesser. Jedoch glaube ich auch nicht das das bei mir die richtige Kombi ist. Das Sitzrohr ist am Klemmspalt auch ein gerissen. Es war schon als ich den Rahmen kaufte (bucht) und als mir der Vorbesitzer 30 Euro nachlies wars fuer mich auch ok. 

Seit etwa einem Jahr fahre ich nun das Bike (max 500km, kein Gelaende). In der Zeit ist der Riss nicht groesser geworden. Ach ja, der Sattelstuetzen-Durchmesser ist 27.2mm

oliversen


----------



## Kruko (4. August 2008)

Sorry David, bin erst jetzt zum Messen gekommen

Umwerfer-Maß ist 28,6 und das gleiche Maß hat meine Sattelklemme. Gemessen sind es 29,2 mit Lack

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------

